# [PT-DOC] : GWN desta semana e apelo ao voluntariado

## morphine

A Gentoo Weekly Newsletter desta semana em pt_PT está aqui.

Aproveito para lançar um repto a quem me queira ajudar a traduzir a GWN, dado que é bastante puxado para uma pessoa só.

Já agora, se quiserem corrigir os erros (já vi uns poucos), estejam à vontade... :p

----------

## humpback

 *Quote:*   

> Verificação reversa de dependências na Portage

 

E que tal inversa? reversa nao toca bem no ouvido.....

 *Quote:*   

> dependênciasg

  (ai este aspell  que nos prega cada partida  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

>  frase de Tom von Schwerdtner's statement;

 

 *Quote:*   

> teça. Tantive has made an ebuild for the client but it's still masked, for more information see Zetagrid - team: Gentoo Linux Users Everywhere.

 

 *Quote:*   

> s, perú que tenha sobreado,

 

Foi a minha leitura na diagonal.

Um super obrigado pelo trabalho, esperemos que no próximo fds já te possa dar uma mão....

----------

## morphine

 *humpback wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Verificação reversa de dependências na Portage 
> 
> E que tal inversa? reversa nao toca bem no ouvido.....

 

Boa sugestão  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   dependênciasg  (ai este aspell  que nos prega cada partida 
> 
> 

 

Qual aspell?  :Very Happy: 

----------

